# Curtiss F-87 Fighter Bomber Version



## MIflyer (Oct 9, 2019)

The Curtiss P-87 was a twin-engined night fighter that never got past the prototype. This is from a 1949 proposal to built a fighter bomber version powered by two turboprops. Does not sound like a bad idea. Grumman's ground attack OV-1 concept looked quite similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GreenKnight121 (Oct 11, 2019)

MIflyer said:


> The Curtiss P-87 was a twin-engined night fighter that never got past the prototype. This is from a 1949 proposal to built a fighter bomber version powered by two turboprops. Does not sound like a bad idea. Grumman's ground attack OV-1 concept looked quite similar.



The original version was designated in the attack series (*XA-43*), not the fighter series. It got the XP-87 (later XF-87) designation when the turboprops were replaced by turbojets for the jet-powered all-weather fighter competition.


----------

